
Facebook Can't Find Buyers For Employee Stock - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/facebook-cant-find-buyers-for-employee-stock
======
fbbwsa
i wish somebody would create an exchange where buyers and sellers of stock
could synthetically place bets on these companies.

i'd love to shortsell facebook at its latest official valuation.

